# Citroen Relay twin axel camper- Tyre pressure help???



## Miss66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Right we have a citroen relay based camper with a rohill body converted to a motorsport camper! Shes a twin axel camper being just under 25ft long 7ft wide and 11ft high and its on 195/70-15! sleeps six with cooker/shower/fridge ect Awning/large water tank And we usually carry one kids mx bike and all the gear!! Im trying to find out what pressure i shoul be putting in the tyres?? As i say above its on 195/70-15 all round and usually carrys a bit of weight!! Anyone any idea :?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It would differ if you are on normal van tyres or camping tyres.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Here we go again.
No one on here will have the faintest idea what the pressures should be.
There are pages and pages on here which will all say the same

Get your vehicle weighed at a weighbridge, with as much weight on board as you would normally carry. Full water tanks, full fuel, passengers, gear etc etc. Get front axle, rear axle and overall weights.
Google your tyre manufacturer and find a contact email, then send them this information, plus the tyre size.


----------

